# Do MK4 GTI Seat Rails Fit A TT?



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

I found a guy locally that is selling a racing bucket with seat rails for an mk4 GTI and was wondering if by any chance would that bolt up to the TT? He said I could come by and check it out, but I'd rather not waste his time by poking around both cars. 
thanks!


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Do MK4 GTI Seat Rails Fit A TT? (M-Power M3)*

pwnd by interior experts











_Modified by l88m22vette at 8:57 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Do MK4 GTI Seat Rails Fit A TT? (l88m22vette)*


_Quote, originally posted by *l88m22vette* »_Yes it will work, the only seats from any a4 chassis that don't bolt in are the Konigs from the R32

That statement is actually completely backwards. TT seats bolt to the floor like this, 6mm hex however...








And any MK4 seat bolts in similar to any VW from a MK1 rabbit and on. Two rails that are integrated in with the floor pan, and then the ***** attachment at the front with a slide pin. I've personally installed a set of Koenig's from an R32 into a basic MK4 VR6 GTI. The only issues are, even with the R32 itself, is that the seat bolsters hit the center console with very little movement forward.
To answer your question, seats from a MK4 are not going to bolt into your TT without serious modification.


----------



## 2001TTransport (Sep 18, 2005)

My 01 TT is completely different than my 02 GTI


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

TT uses the same Recaro rails as modern Porsches like the Boxter , 911 etc ( rails are part of the seat and the whole thing bolts to the floor ) ,, thats why the Porsche GT3 seats bolt right in . MK4 seats are tottaly different as the rails are welded to the floor .
I do believe that the MK5 GTIs also use the same Recaro system as the TTs.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

Do any porsche seats bolt in?


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (iamraymond)*

hell yeah.. they are plug and play, 










_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 8:05 PM 7-30-2009_


----------



## EuroStyle (Jun 24, 2000)

Wow, those look insane!!! Cannot imagine the cost to get a set though....

Sean


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

those porsche seats are my next serious purchase. So sexy!


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (EuroStyle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroStyle* »_Wow, those look insane!!! Cannot imagine the cost to get a set though....

Sean

OEMs go for about $2500 on ebay. there are some replicas there for about $1500 but I don't know about the quality and safety of them.


_Modified by 1.8Tabamoura at 5:13 AM 8-1-2009_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

hmm, looks like I'm looking for porsche seats








Actually there's a guy selling some sparco's locally but I didn't see any rails on their site for the TT but if they're similar to the pcar ones then maybe I can run those...


----------

